# Buddy is in my face and driving me nuts!



## Smarkle (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it possible he's not feeling well and he's trying to tell you?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Smarkle said:


> Is it possible he's not feeling well and he's trying to tell you?


Yes, indeed I have been asking myself this question. But no visible signs of illness at the moment.. he is eating and playing normally.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

BuddyinFrance said:


> He follows me literally everywhere and if I dare to sit down he sits and pants manically in my face?
> 
> He literally stares at me intensely every waking moment panting like I don't know what...


Panting more than normal could be a sigh of pain...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I was thinking pain.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

He loves you so much he can't keep his eyes off you?

Seriously, I have no clue.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I am going with he's a year old and he figured out it works. Casper would like to be the same way, and it takes about 2 days for him to switch over into this mode if I'm not careful. Wearing him out a the dog park helps a lot. Maybe a little training.

Having said all that, one time he was staring me in the face and then gagged and threw up. So, you are warned. Hopefully, Buddy isn't feeling bad.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Last night Chloe went up to my dad in his chair. She wanted a massage and just laid her head there. It was so out of her character. Then she started to drool like crazy and it ended up she got stung by a bee and the stinger was in her tongue. Check him over. His feet, mouth everything. We know when something is out of character with our dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Panting can also be a sign of stress. Any construction or other changes in your neighborhood?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Woke up this morning hoping it would be business as usual with Buddy but no. He started all over again ... sticking to me like glue, licking my ankles and legs, drooling over my feet, staring intently and panting.

I didn't want to take a risk so I called the vet. My regular vet does not work Saturdays so bonjour the emergency vet bill! She gave him a top to toe
and was very thorough but could not find anything obviously wrong. She did observe his behaviour with me and seemed bemused but not alarmed.

I'll keep an eye on him for a few days. I am intrigued. Will keep you posted.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Panting can also be a sign of stress. Any construction or other changes in your neighborhood?


Actually... There was one thing which happened yesterday .. he got into a neighbours house whilst I was chatting with the husdand out in the front yard. The wife was not happy and I heard her yelling her head off. I am now wondering if she wacked him before I Grabbed him. I so hope not. Would something upsetting like that cause him to behave this way?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

1oldparson said:


> He loves you so much he can't keep his eyes off you?
> 
> Seriously, I have no clue.


The vet I saw this morning did say maybe he is trying to tell me my new hairstyle just does not work for him lol!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

More likely to be the mad housewife next door rather than your hairstyle!! Either way I am sure he will recover. They are worse than children with all the worry they cause!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Actually... There was one thing which happened yesterday .. he got into a neighbours house whilst I was chatting with the husdand out in the front yard. The wife was not happy and I heard her yelling her head off. I am now wondering if she wacked him before I Grabbed him. I so hope not. Would something upsetting like that cause him to behave this way?



Maybe? Am guessing, but fast shallow panting can be a sign of stress (or pain)


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm glad they didn't find any major problem with Buddy, but it still leaves us all wondering. Hmm...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear Buddy checked out OK physically. 

Besides getting into your neighbor's house, the wife yelling at him and hopefully not hitting him, didn't you say your kids have gone back to school? He may be missing them. It's a change in his usual routine as well as your kids. That could be affecting him too. 

I would try to do some special things with him, try to increase the amount of exercise he's getting. Maybe take him out for a long walk, play ball with him, swimming would be even better if you have a place to take him.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

jennretz said:


> Maybe? Am guessing, but fast shallow panting can be a sign of stress (or pain)


 BuddyInFrance - 
I have to agree with jennretz and others that Buddy is experiencing some sort of distress and desperately trying to tell you.

I don't believe it's the possible incident with your neighbor. I think that would have passed by now.

The vet exam was good to do but I know they don't always find the problem ESPECIALLY when the symptoms are sort of vague (in a medical sense) as Buddy's are.

*Chance does the exact same thing when something is wrong*. One example is a far-away thunderstorm that we cannot hear yet. He knows it is coming and does exactly what you are describing Buddy does. To calm Chance, I stop what I am doing sit down on the couch and let him lay with his head on my lap. I talk quietly/calmly to him, maybe I'll read a book for a few minutes, and it calms him. 

A new heart problem (VT) was discovered about 5 months ago in Chance. He was having irregular heart rhythms that included racing heartbeats - over 200 beats per minute on occasion. Now that I think back to before the diagnosis, he was coming in to me and doing the same thing Buddy is: nervous, panting, worried, trying to climb up in my lap. It would only last a few minutes, then he would go back to normal behavior. In hindsight, it was probably a very scary feeling he was having. Since he has been on medication that controls and regulates the heart rhythm, he hasn't done this worried behavior at all. 

I'm not telling you this to scare you. VT is very rare but even innocent heart palpatations can be a scary feeling. This isn't something that would be noticed in even in a thorough exam. Plus, one more thought, the emergency vet didn't find anything life-threatening or emergency in nature.
But that doesn't mean there isn't "something" going on.
Maybe check with Buddy's regular vet when available who knows Buddy's normal demeanor better. 

One more thought, is there something new inside the house (like a new air conditioner, ceiling fan) that is vibrating or making a new subtle sound that Buddy might be noticing but not detectable to you?

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm glad you took him in just to be safe (which is better than sorry!). I agree that it sounds like the changes are affecting him. Actually, this is making me wonder how Rumple will behave once the girls start school soon. 

How is he doing today?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Glad to hear Buddy checked out OK physically.
> 
> Besides getting into your neighbor's house, the wife yelling at him and hopefully not hitting him, didn't you say your kids have gone back to school? He may be missing them. It's a change in his usual routine as well as your kids. That could be affecting him too.
> 
> I would try to do some special things with him, try to increase the amount of exercise he's getting. Maybe take him out for a long walk, play ball with him, swimming would be even better if you have a place to take him.


Yes the kids go back to school Monday, then my eldest flies of to Uni in 2 weeks. It is true my stress levels are a bit up at the moment trying to get everything ready.. maybe he is picking up on that. 

I just took him down to the stream to cool off. It's a very hot day here so he is not doing much other than panting and sleeping at the moment.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> BuddyInFrance -
> I have to agree with jennretz and others that Buddy is experiencing some sort of distress and desperately trying to tell you.
> 
> I don't believe it's the possible incident with your neighbor. I think that would have passed by now.
> ...


Thank you for sharing, and no don't worry you have not scared me but I will talk to my vet again next week. I even started worrying that there is actually something wrong with ME and not Buddy! That he is trying to tell me something!!

It must be so frustrating for them not being able to tell us how they feel, relying on us to interpret their actions.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I think Carolina Mom nailed it.
You recently had a house full of relatives. Lots of commotion going on. They left and your kids were still there. More commotion.
Now they are gone for part of Buddy's day. He's just wondering if you're gonna leave and it makes him antsy.
He's more clingy because he willy willy wuvs you and doesn't want you to leave.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> BuddyInFrance -
> I have to agree with jennretz and others that Buddy is experiencing some sort of distress and desperately trying to tell you.
> 
> I don't believe it's the possible incident with your neighbor. I think that would have passed by now.
> ...


Just reread you post again, and was also thinking about Jennretz asking if anything new is going on the neighbourhood. Well in fact with my eldest leaving for Uni we have reconfigured all the bedrooms and added new furniture.. The children all now have different bedrooms and the study became a den. This may have confused him but surely not stress him out to this level?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My 6 year old boy has been acting up lately, actually he's going through withdrawals because his new buddies next door, two Akitas that moved in 4-5 months ago, are no longer outside throughout the day for him to play with because his mom has gone back to work. 

Their mom is a school teacher, school started back up here on Monday. My Remy sits by the fence waiting for his buddies to come out a majority of the day. When he's not sitting by the fence looking and waiting for his buddies to come out to play, he's been a real handful. 

We've been taking them swimming more, increasing ball playing time, and also have started walking more again now that the humidity levels are lower. 

My Remy's like the youngest child that has been left behind while he's older siblings have gone back to school and he doesn't know what to do with himself......


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When my step-kids moved out last November, it impacted both my guys. They LOVE my step-kids; especially my step-daughter  That was also the week my husband had his heart attack and it was pretty stressful for everyone including the pups. One day I couldn't find Duke. I started looking for him in his usual spots and finally found him lying on my step-daughter's bed. He didn't want to leave so I left him there for a few hours. I think her scent was comforting to him. It took a couple weeks for things to settle back to normal.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> I think Carolina Mom nailed it.
> You recently had a house full of relatives. Lots of commotion going on. They left and your kids were still there. More commotion.
> Now they are gone for part of Buddy's day. He's just wondering if you're gonna leave and it makes him antsy.
> He's more clingy because he willy willy wuvs you and doesn't want you to leave.


aaah. I willy willy wuv him too.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They actually have a article on our humane shelter website on how to help your dog when the kids go back to school. I bet that's all it is.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> They actually have a article on our humane shelter website on how to help your dog when the kids go back to school. I bet that's all it is.


where do I find the human website shelter please?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

BuddyinFrance said:


> where do I find the human website shelter please?


Not sure that you have local humane shelters in France...perhaps called something different?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

BuddyinFrance said:


> where do I find the human website shelter please?


Let me see if I can still find it.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is the article. I just copied it.

Back to School with Pets

Posted on August 13, 2015 by John
Where did the summer go? A major change is on its way (fall & winter) and with it the first days of school. Going back to school is an exciting time for kids and families as we rush around school shopping; backpacks, clothes, changing our routines and gearing back up for after school activities. In this busy time, don’t forget about your pets! Your pets are going through an adjustment as well, many pets grow accustomed to the extra attention they receive over the summer months playing outside, hanging out late and night while you watch movies and they can even sense the relaxation that many of us experience in the slower, summer months.
As you return to school and new routines, keep in mind your pets are creatures of habit. Changing up their routines can be stressful and may even lead to ‘bad’ behaviors such as chewing up things they shouldn’t, having accidents inside your home or simply becoming more anxious because they don’t know what to expect.
Take the following steps to be sure YOUR pet makes the Back to School Transition with all A’s :
1.	Routine- Be sure to keep your pet on a routine. Be sure that the daily routine you create for your pet mirrors a typical school day. Just like kids, pets become acclimated to the extra sleep, attention and fun over summer vacation. Work with them on specific times for food, walks, bathroom breaks and “free time” play with the family. This will help your pet know what to expect daily and minimize their anxiety
2.	Separation – If your pet suffers from excessive separation anxiety you may want to consider a local Doggy Daycare. Or if your pet may be used to being left alone for long periods throughout the day, but remember, if you’ve been home, this new separation from their family can be very stressful. Be sure to create a safe place for your pet; cats can be kept in a room they are familiar with along with their litter, food and water available at all times with plenty of hiding places that are cozy. A dog, if it’s used to a crate, would be the safest place while you are gone. If your dog is used to having free reign, be sure to provide your dog with a blanket that smells like home (or you) and create a comfortable space for them.
3.	Toys – Pets get bored too! Be sure to provide your pet some fun interactive toys to provide mental stimulation throughout the day or they may become destructive. For fun ideas on how you can provide safe and inexpensive interactive dog & cat toys: Search | ASPCA Professional
4.	Exercise – Never underestimate the power of exercise. Schedule 15-30 minutes in the morning to be sure your pet gets plenty of time outside or playtime inside (for cats think about a laser toy or simply a ball on the end of a string) so that they are more likely to rest during the day while you are away. A sleepy pet and one who has burned off extra energy first thing is less likely to bark / meow while you are away, and less likely to present with other behavioral issues. Not only will your pet benefit, but it will enjoy their ‘special’ time with you.
5.	Schedule Veterinarian Appointments – Schedule your veterinarian appointments well in advance for annual vaccinations and routine care. This will help you avoid the stress on your entire family as you plan around meal times, after school activities and by placing them on your calendar you will be less likely to feel anxious about fitting them in. Dogs and cats are part of the family too, so make sure you focus extra attention on them when their world has suddenly been turned upside down. You may decide Doggy Daycare is a great option for your busy dog or having a neighbor who can check in on your cat throughout the day. You may even find it’s time to add a family member through adoption at Fort Wayne Animal Care & Control Animal Care & Control (click on the adopt link) to keep your current pet company. Whatever you decide, be sure it is the right choice for your pet and your family. Do your breed and species research and be sure that you set your pet up for success as your children go back to school.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Here is the article. I just copied it.
> 
> Back to School with Pets
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! Thank you SO much for this! Every word of the article resonates with me and my situation . Buddy has had a fun packed summer filled with beach days,outings, family, doggy friends visiting non stop and generally being the centre of our household. And now we are back to plain old "me and him". He is certainly not getting as much stimulation and attention and must be wondering what is going on.

Having said that, I am still sincerely worried. It has been another (long) day of strange behaviour on his part. I feel like I have a third leg to deal with, he is just stuck to me. He lays on my feet whilst I am cooking and barely moves even when I get quite forceful. (I know Goldens can be very clingy but this is really out of character for Buddy, he normally just kind of "blends in") As I write this he is pacing around my bed panting like crazy and staring at me. He is absolutely trying to tell me something I just pray he is not in pain.

Today I fussed him.. Walk this morning... walk this evening.. a nice cool bath with a long sudsy tummy rub that he loves ( it is hot again today and he loves a cool bath when the temps are high) then a generous dinner because I am worried that he is suffering because he is hungry ( he is on a diet) then a tummy rub in front of the telly. But he is still squirming all over me and can't get settled.

I'll call and have a chat to my regular vet Monday.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Would the E-vet have checked for a uti or a backend blockage?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

In all seriousness I went back and looked at my bridge boy's journal I kept for anything that unhinged Mick. 
One was when one of his anal sacs was full. Another time was one of his stuffies (without the stuffing) somehow got caught on the underside slat on my boxspring. Impending storms made him antsy too.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyInFrance - 

So glad you will have your/Buddy's regular vet check him. But you might have hit on it when you said "you" have been under stress lately.

He may very well be picking up on your stress pheromones and is trying to be right with you and your stress is making him nervous. He doesn't know how to soothe you but is trying? Goldens are sensitive by nature and some are SOOO sensitive.

Sweat may give off stress signals, study says - CNN.com

In the absence of a physical problem, I would consider this being a possibility.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry Buddy is still not quite right. I agree with you, he seems to be trying to tell you something. Just in case it's your stress, have you tried doing meditation or something that really relaxes you? Then a visit to a vet who knows Buddy as a character, not as just an animal, would be my next step in trying to work this out. Good luck!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> Would the E-vet have checked for a uti or a backend blockage?


No she didn't. She took his temperature, examined his eyes ears and mouth, palpated his tummy, checked all over for tics, fleas, skin rash, weighed him, manipulated his legs and listened to his heart. In hindsight I guess that was superficial.

Buddy slept 10 hours straight last night when he finally dropped off. I checked on him in the middle of the night and he was relaxed on his back snoring. But then this morning as soon as he woke up back to the panting drooling and he has now added "Noisy swallowing" as if he has a sore throat.

Am I right in thinking that if he is in pain then his sleep would be disturbed?

Edit PS. She did also examine his rear end and looked at his stools.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> In all seriousness I went back and looked at my bridge boy's journal I kept for anything that unhinged Mick.
> One was when one of his anal sacs was full. Another time was one of his stuffies (without the stuffing) somehow got caught on the underside slat on my boxspring. Impending storms made him antsy too.


Buddy has an extensive collection of cuddlys without stuffing in them too! His favourite ever is a stuffed (now unstuffed) monkey that has lost its tail an arm and a leg. I have warned him next leg or arm off then it's in the bin for good! lol


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> BuddyInFrance -
> 
> So glad you will have your/Buddy's regular vet check him. But you might have hit on it when you said "you" have been under stress lately.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pilgrim and Goldy.

I am not good with Meditation and Yoga... I am too "antsy". But I will work on getting my stress levels down.. I like to walk and swim and read a lot.

I have a lot of things I need to do today. Buddy does not have a crate, nor has he ever been closed off in a room on his own for more than a short time. I am torn because I need to put some distance between us whilst I work (the panting and clinging is actually becoming really annoying) but I don't want to isolate him in case there is really something serious going on. The children are all out for the weekend so it's just the two of us.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We have my son and his girlfriend staying with us at the moment. Today we went to the beach which is Harley's favourite place. My son and the gf just settled down to soak up some rays while we did our usual walk along the beach throwing the ball into the ocean for Harley to fetch. He was constantly looking back to where the kids were, obviously wanting to go back and round them up. He just couldn't settle to what we normally do. He was happy when we went back and sat with them for a while but when we headed up the beach again with him in tow it was the same thing again. When we turned back he left us for dead to get back to them. I really think Buddy's problem is the change in routine. If it was a uti or a blockage you would be seeing symptoms i.e. increased urination, diarrhoea and maybe vomiting. I would take him for a good long walk or swim. Bring him home tired and hopefully he will nap while you get on with what you have to do. Also don't pander to him if he is seeking attention. Just look away and don't make eye contact. Harley can be quite needy if we are not careful but if I look away and don't make eye contact he will go away (breaks my heart!).


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

jennretz said:


> Not sure that you have local humane shelters in France...perhaps called something different?


Are Humane Shelters our RSPCA shelters? Funded by the Government and Charitable donations?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Are Humane Shelters our RSPCA shelters? Funded by the Government and Charitable donations?


I believe they are basically the same thing.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyinFrance said:


> ... I have a lot of things I need to do today. Buddy does not have a crate, nor has he ever been closed off in a room on his own for more than a short time. I am torn because I need to put some distance between us whilst I work (the panting and clinging is actually becoming really annoying) but I don't want to isolate him in case there is really something serious going on. The children are all out for the weekend so it's just the two of us. ...


I agree with Harleysmum. Maybe take Buddy on a vigorous walk before you get started with your chores. At least you will know he has had some exercise and attention. Then, if there is a way he can watch you without getting underfoot. I also agree once you get started on your work, don't make eye contact with him or talk to him. If you have a phrase you use (like I use "Not Now" with Chance), say it in a calm voice - just once - and then go about your work. Hopefully after a few minutes he will settle as long as he knows you are close by but not going to cater to him.

This will be a good test to see how really anxious he is. I can't wait to hear what your regular vet says. Poor Buddy (and you) for having to deal with this emotionally painful time for both of you. These are times when I sooo wish we spoke the same language.

BTW - have you ever read "The Art of Racing in the Rain" ? Poor Enzo had so much he wanted to tell his humans and just couldn't. Your situation reminds me of this beautiful book.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

*Would you take him to the vet now or wait till tomorrow?*

So this is the update on Buddy. Still panting and stressed and has now had a pee accident in the lounge. He doesn't pee often usually, he holds it for long periods. I was with him when he peed at around 2pm this afternoon in the garden and then a couple of hours later he peed in front of me all over the foot of the lounge curtains. He has only had one accident in the house since he was clean at 4 months.

He has also started licking his gentials constantly and has started to do these little hoarse coughing noises. 

I am thinking UTI maybe but when he peed it was a big puddle not a few drops. I understood UTIs lead to lots of little accidents?

From what I write here would you call the emergency vet again? Or can I wait till tomorrow? It is Sunday evening here.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have only just seen this and read it all. The only nearest thing I had once with one of the dogs here (Soft Coated Wheaten) turned out that he had a tumor on his spleen. He tried to tell me something was wrong for weeks but had no visible changes to his every day life. Walks, food, poo all normal. He had vet checks but no one thought of doing a scan until it was too late.
I don't want to scare you but this is what happened to me.

I hope it just turns out to be the changes in your household.

When he licks you is it always in the same place? Dogs sense things. Again, not to scare you, but you could get yourself a check out at the doctors.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I would wait to see his regular vet on Monday.
Are there any females in heat in your area?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Tennyson said:


> I would wait to see his regular vet on Monday.
> Are there any females in heat in your area?


There are a couple of females around but Buddy has been sterilised... and I understood that he would no longer be affected by females in heat?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

rooroch said:


> I have only just seen this and read it all. The only nearest thing I had once with one of the dogs here (Soft Coated Wheaten) turned out that he had a tumor on his spleen. He tried to tell me something was wrong for weeks but had no visible changes to his every day life. Walks, food, poo all normal. He had vet checks but no one thought of doing a scan until it was too late.
> I don't want to scare you but this is what happened to me.
> 
> I hope it just turns out to be the changes in your household.
> ...


He licks wherever he can. If he is sat at my feet he licks my ankles. If I sit in front of him to rub his chest he licks my arm. In bed he licks my face. It's true that I have been pretty stressed lately, and the thought of my daughter leaving the nest is quite hard. 

I'll have a long chat to the regular vet tomorrow.

PS It is so hot here again, high 30s and unbearably humid.. What's it like "up your way?"?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> I agree with Harleysmum. Maybe take Buddy on a vigorous walk before you get started with your chores. At least you will know he has had some exercise and attention. Then, if there is a way he can watch you without getting underfoot. I also agree once you get started on your work, don't make eye contact with him or talk to him. If you have a phrase you use (like I use "Not Now" with Chance), say it in a calm voice - just once - and then go about your work. Hopefully after a few minutes he will settle as long as he knows you are close by but not going to cater to him.
> 
> This will be a good test to see how really anxious he is. I can't wait to hear what your regular vet says. Poor Buddy (and you) for having to deal with this emotionally painful time for both of you. These are times when I sooo wish we spoke the same language.
> 
> BTW - have you ever read "The Art of Racing in the Rain" ? Poor Enzo had so much he wanted to tell his humans and just couldn't. Your situation reminds me of this beautiful book.


I just looked up the book you mentioned and am definately going to order it. It looks fascinating thank you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Isn't this the first time where buddy has had to deal with kids going back to school. If I remember he isn't a yesrold. Is that correct?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Isn't this the first time where buddy has had to deal with kids going back to school. If I remember he isn't a yesrold. Is that correct?


Yes it's the first time. He is 11 months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You might want to have him checked for a uti just in case. Did you check over the area he keeps licking. Check his mouth and everything.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

*The Art of Racing in the Rain*



BuddyinFrance said:


> I just looked up the book you mentioned and am definately going to order it. It looks fascinating thank you.


I have just read The Art of Racing in the Rain mentioned by Goldy1. It is a glorious book. Loved it.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Once I read it, It immediately became my favorite book of all time.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So it would appear that symptoms are escalating rather than settling down. I am glad you are taking him back to the vet. I don't envy vets being presented with what appear to be perfectly healthy dogs and owners who say "Well, he's just not right". Obviously the vet won't want to do a heap of expensive tests that may show nothing but by the same token what if it is something more serious. What a dilemma.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyInFrance- 

Since you are only a few hours away from being able to see your regular vet and since you have been to the emergency vet once already, seeing the regular vet first thing in the morning is what I would do.

If you can catch a urine specimen first thing in the a.m., you could get that checked first thing too.

It's so hard to know what to do but in our area, emergency vets are great for true emergencies but for anything less, I usually do better with my vet who knows Chance better.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> So it would appear that symptoms are escalating rather than settling down. I am glad you are taking him back to the vet. I don't envy vets being presented with what appear to be perfectly healthy dogs and owners who say "Well, he's just not right". Obviously the vet won't want to do a heap of expensive tests that may show nothing but by the same token what if it is something more serious. What a dilemma.


That is exactly the dilemma. And I don't want to be the paranoid Mum pushing for a load of expensive tests if they are not necessary but I am becoming really quite worried. I nearly called the emergency vet again earlier; he was panting heavily and excessively for ages and ages and even when I tried to calm him he would not settle. But then he fell asleep so I am leaving him sleeping for now.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> BuddyInFrance-
> 
> Since you are only a few hours away from being able to see your regular vet and since you have been to the emergency vet once already, seeing the regular vet first thing in the morning is what I would do.
> 
> ...


We do have some large 24 hour vet clinics here who will see you emergency or not. But they are expensive as you can imagine. 

I am indeed waiting to see my own tomorrow.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You must go with your gut. Mum's have a second sense about these things.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

It might be worth not feeding him before you can see your vet. 

He's stressed but my total guess is that it's physical. 

Have you been giving him ice cubes to cope with the weather?

Also, as someone else said, catch some urine and possibly some stool


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> It might be worth not feeding him before you can see your vet.
> 
> He's stressed but my total guess is that it's physical.
> 
> ...


He has been drinking litres actually. It's hot so I don't know if he has upped his water drastically because of the heat or because of an illness. I'll hold back his breakfast and get a sample in the morning. He squats low though and does not lift his leg so that's going to be fun!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Use a ladle


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I've had another thought. 

If this only started after you rearranged the house I would assume that you cleaned as you went. If this is the case it could be a reaction to cleaning products. There's a lot on the internet about Febreeze being toxic to some dogs, although from my understanding it's all anecdotal


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Chritty said:


> I've had another thought.
> 
> If this only started after you rearranged the house I would assume that you cleaned as you went. If this is the case it could be a reaction to cleaning products. There's a lot on the internet about Febreeze being toxic to some dogs, although from my understanding it's all anecdotal


That's a really interesting point you make there. Yes I have been cleaning and I have also been stripping furniture and repainting. Obviously I keep the children and Buddy out of the way but your observation is very relevant. I'll talk to the vet about that too.

Thank you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That is hugely relevant. Some friends of ours were stripping paint in their house. It was unfortunately lead paint. Their dog nearly died and their son was permanently affected.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

BuddyinFrance said:


> There are a couple of females around but Buddy has been sterilised... and I understood that he would no longer be affected by females in heat?


They will still affect him if they are in heat! He will still "want them" - he has no idea he can't make puppies.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Just reread you post again, and was also thinking about Jennretz asking if anything new is going on the neighbourhood. Well in fact with my eldest leaving for Uni we have reconfigured all the bedrooms and added new furniture.. The children all now have different bedrooms and the study became a den. This may have confused him but surely not stress him out to this level?


Reading through this, and had to respond to this. 

Yesterday afternoon, cleared/organized the guest bedroom. But, required moving things around, including boxes. Ember quickly jumped to the conclusion that we were moving, which she hates. Even was distressed when she saw her boyfriend's home was being packed up. If I simply move one piece of furniture, she is disturbed.

In your case, you had a lady yell at Buddy, then the home is turned up-side-down, new furniture off gassing new smells and lacking good smells, the chemicals due to paint stripping, and the whole family is acting different including your stress. I am just getting stressed reading this. : :lol:

Another thought is the accident was due to the large amounts of water. Retrievers are huge water drinkers, especially when warm and humid. My prior dog would have those, especially when distracted (didn't notice the warning).

As for stress, we have had fantastic results with Pet Naturals of Vermont Calming Soft Chews for Dogs, but don't know what be equivalent in Europe.

I have Autism, so we deal with stress a lot. What works really well for both is her on me (doubt work for you : ) or cuddling, while giving her a massage. I found she had knots and carries her stress at the base of her neck right above the shoulders. So, when my neck is getting stiff, time for her to get a massage also. There is a whole series on Youtube on how, but really not all that hard to figure out.

Hope this helps... And you and Buddy get over this. :wavey:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Replying to your post of yesterday. It is very hot and humid here too. Even the walls inside the house are wet!!!
I am glad he is not licking you in one specific place.
I thought after I posted that perhaps he is worried that you are going to leave him too but then reading about stripping paint off furniture, repainting, remodeling the house, maybe this is the cause.
Grit is panting a lot too with the heat but it is "I am hot, Mum" kind of panting not "I am upset Mum" kind of panting.
The vet sells a collar or also a plug in diffuser of calming natural scent for dogs. Maybe the collar might help for a bit if it is a stress related problem. It is now called Adaptil (used to be DAP).


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

rooroch said:


> The vet sells a collar or also a plug in diffuser of calming natural scent for dogs. Maybe the collar might help for a bit if it is a stress related problem. It is now called Adaptil (used to be DAP).


Rooroch, thank you!  Forgot about Adaptil, and so glad available over there. Used use for the dogs, but now use it for the cat when she is stressed, especially when Ember and I are away on a trip.

B.T.W., DAP over here is a brand of spackle/joint compound. [chuckle] :


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm only seeing this now, I don't get a chance to go online much at weekends. I hope Buddy is doing ok today and that you've been able to see your regular vet. I hope its something to do with the changes as mentioned above and not something serious. 

Dogs are so amazing at telling us things, if only they had the words to communicate exactly what's on their mind!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

What a day!! Long long consultation with the vet.. she even made me a cup of tea which was most welcome! I'll write the full run down on all this tomorrow because lots of interesting stuff.. suffice to say Buddy is on antibiotics and cortisones, she thinks he has a bactériale uteritus which if I understood correctly is not exactly the same as a UTI? She also thinks that he is suffering from stress.

So we finally got home from the vet (Buddy hates the vet and hates car travel and its like 90 degrees so we are hot and tired) . We arrive and my son kicks the football for Buddy but misses his aim and kicks the ball hard in to the thick hedge. Buddy, brainless, then charges after the ball .. hard in to the hedge like a maniac. Comes back bleeding from below the eye... nasty cut ... straight back to the vets...

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Poor buddy.


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

Buddy is having a rough time! Poor fella. Hope he feels better soon.. and you get some peace as well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

BuddyInFrance -

Oh poor Buddy - and you too. It sounds exhausting and I look forward to hearing your upcoming details.

Even with all this upsetment you have been going through, it sounds *very positive *that your regular vet has made a diagnosis and Buddy has begun treatment. *NOT* knowing is much worse.

I have been very worried about poor Buddy and I feel this is a good step in a healing direction. 

Now get some rest if you can.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

BuddyinFrance said:


> Buddy, brainless, then charges after the ball .. hard in to the hedge like a maniac. Comes back bleeding from below the eye... nasty cut ... straight back to the vets...
> 
> AAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH


Oh noooo that's all you needed!!  Buddy must be well en route to clearing out your bank account this week! I hope the cortisol and antibiotics clear up whatever is bothering him, besides his swollen eye! :crossfing

I'm sure you will look back at all of this in a few years and laugh at his antics and awe at the way he tells you something is wrong


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so glad they found something they can treat to make him feel better. We're all hoping this clears up his clinginess - but oh dear! your poor bank balance!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Praying Buddy gets better and you get some rest and relief.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hopeful that Buddy is back to his old self soon! Don't be surprised if he needs to urinate more frequently or has accidents while on the cortisol.

You're a good mom and picked up that something wasn't right!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good that the vet found something wrong and hopefully not serious. The antibiotics should help his eye too. What a day. Do you have vet insurance?


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Smarkle said:


> Is it possible he's not feeling well and he's trying to tell you?


Hi. Going by my experience with my girl...it sounds like he may be in pain and if it continues....take him to a vet. You could also gently prod around the paws up until the tummy and then the stomach to see if he reacts as if it hurts.

Good luck


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wondering how Buddy is doing now?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

*Permission to moan?*

Hi everyone. Thanks for your messages. Here is a quick update. 

Buddy is going from one problem thing to another at the moment and to be honest I am finding it harder than usual to love him cruel as that must sound. I know he is ill and I keep telling myself that and to be patient with him and I know that if I get wound up then I will make things worse but things are "tricky".

The meds he was taking did indeed make him wee all the time, including in the house. He has nearly finished his antiobiotics but has now developed a large rash and spots all over his tummy area. The vet is thinking allergy to the meds, allergy to something else or also mentioned impetigo. The cut under his eye is not closing properly and keeps rebleeding. He is as clingy and unsettled as ever. He has become soooo disobediant this past week I no longer feel that I have any real authority with him. And the thing I am finding the hardest to deal with is his poop eating habit has returned with a vengeance. I HATE it. He will poop and then turn round and start eating it immediately. He smells disgusting when he does it and I don't like him being near me or the children after. I am not talking about a sniff and a nibble, he wolfs it down. Oh did I mention that he now has worms too so is on deworming tablets.

So all in all I feel as if I am going backwards. I have invested so much time in training and building a positive relationship with him and trying to do all the right things. I feel guilty for moaning like this because the poor Darling is obviously not well and not himself. But his recall on our walk today was ZERO. He lurched from cow pats to horse manure to deer droppings before I could get him back on the lead and the rest of the walk was just a boring miserable tour with him tugging me around a field still looking for poo.:yuck:

So sorry to moan like this. And (Roorooch) no I do not have any vet insurance, it is pay pay pay for the moment.

Poor Buddy. I do love him. But have also got 3 children a house and a job to manage.

Moan over!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Poor buddy. It almost sounds like for some reason he isn't getting his nutritional needs. Even though I doubt you changed foods. I hope things get better.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh man, sorry to read this. 

For poop eating, here in the states we have a product you put in the food that makes the poop taste nasty, called Forbid. Worked so good still have some packets left that I give you if closer.

Also, please consider that Buddy might be eating poop because of his food not fully digesting and/or diet deficiency. 

Is there anyone else that can help you? Sometimes we need a break.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Poor you, poor Buddy. Could it just be timing on his behavior and while he is not feeling well, he might also be going through the "teenager" phase? Neither one sounds like any fun for you. I think I would go back to basic training (as a refresher) and keep him on lead. I think I would also avoid any walks that would include cow & horse poop for now. Boring street walks. I know it will be restrictive for you, but can you leash him up to go out to poop? This way as soon as he is done you can direct him away from it. If the meds he is on is anything like pred., it makes them pee a lot and makes them hungry (it's more in their mind because you know you have fed him). That could explain the poop eating all of a sudden. Until he is completely off the meds I would not give him the opportunity to get to it. I am sure you are doing many of these things. Just thinking off the top of my head as I type. Good luck! Hope things turn around soon and get back to normal.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Our3dogs said:


> Poor you, poor Buddy. Could it just be timing on his behavior and while he is not feeling well, he might also be going through the "teenager" phase? Neither one sounds like any fun for you. I think I would go back to basic training (as a refresher) and keep him on lead. I think I would also avoid any walks that would include cow & horse poop for now. Boring street walks. I know it will be restrictive for you, but can you leash him up to go out to poop? This way as soon as he is done you can direct him away from it. If the meds he is on is anything like pred., it makes them pee a lot and makes them hungry (it's more in their mind because you know you have fed him). That could explain the poop eating all of a sudden. Until he is completely off the meds I would not give him the opportunity to get to it. I am sure you are doing many of these things. Just thinking off the top of my head as I type. Good luck! Hope things turn around soon and get back to normal.


Yes the vet said the meds will make him hungry, and he is on a diet too so that could explain some of it. I will stick to on lead walks at the moment and go back to dog school. Leashing him to go for his poop is not easy. He has free run of the outside and comes in and goes out as he wishes. I do keep a closer eye on him when it is around poop time. This morning I saw him going and as soon as he turned round I yelled no OFF he looked me in the eye then carried on. It took me 30 seconds to get out the house and as soon as he saw me appear he ran for the hills!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Adriel said:


> Oh man, sorry to read this.
> 
> For poop eating, here in the states we have a product you put in the food that makes the poop taste nasty, called Forbid. Worked so good still have some packets left that I give you if closer.
> 
> ...


I'll have to look that up. Not heard of it here. I know I can buy a spray in England to spray on poop when we are out walking if he goes near it.. I think it is called bitter apple spray.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you considered giving him a treat immediately after he poops? Sometimes, to break a habit, you have to change the situation. So maybe after he goes, he looks to you instead of back down at the ground. Casper knows he can usually get a treat from me after, especially for the last pee of the day, so he goes, and then runs back to the house for his treat. Of course, my husband and trainer think I'm bribing him to do his business, but they aren't there out late at night waiting for him to go. Works for us.

Also, I have heard the poop additive works. I also heard something pineapple, but don't have time to look it up.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Man......when it rains it pours.
My Bridge Boy would eat his feces when he was about Buddy's age. His vet suggested putting pineapple chunks in his kibble. It worked. For some ungodly reason dogs hate that taste.
Really hope things turn around for you.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

quilter said:


> Have you considered giving him a treat immediately after he poops? Sometimes, to break a habit, you have to change the situation. So maybe after he goes, he looks to you instead of back down at the ground. Casper knows he can usually get a treat from me after, especially for the last pee of the day, so he goes, and then runs back to the house for his treat. Of course, my husband and trainer think I'm bribing him to do his business, but they aren't there out late at night waiting for him to go. Works for us.
> 
> Also, I have heard the poop additive works. I also heard something pineapple, but don't have time to look it up.


I have tried the distraction technique on walks.. I started carrying his favourite ball around and as I soon as I saw him sniffing suspiciously I would throw it and he would run off or I would give him a treat the rare times he did stay OFF. But it only worked sometimes. I will certainly try your "reward after he goes" suggestion... but I am not always around when he does it. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

None of those things worked with Chloe's poop eating. The only thing that finally worked was a combination of probiotics and a grain free food. It sounds like his problem is the medication making him hungry. I have been on steroids and at times I wanted to eat everything. Hopefully when he stops the medication that will end.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Poor you and poor Buddy! Sounds like you're having an awful time at present.
Apart from the meds making him ravenous, I wonder if the antibiotics have upset his stomach and he's eating poop to repopulate his gut flora? I know many animals in the wild do it.
Lily was an inveterate poop eater (Pilgrim never did and they ate the same food) so I know exactly what you mean about the after-effects. She used to come back inside and stare me lovingly in the face as she shared that fragrance! I never did work out the reason, but probiotics helped a bit.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear things are not good although I think when Buddy regains his health and is over these setbacks, life will get back to what it was for both of you.

It is very hard to stay calm and compassionate when you are stressed, overworked, and doing all you can to help Buddy. I guess even a little cooperation is too much to hope for right now.

Everyone who posted has given solid advice and I am praying Buddy starts to feel better and back to himself soon. You have your hands full.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Still praying for you and Buddy. Sorry for the rough patch.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

You poor thing. I can't really add anything different to what others have said. I have never had a poo eater (their own). They all love horse, cow, deer, rabbit, etc.!! Shame you didn't get vet insurance, always easy to say after the event.
I had to stop my chickens from eating their eggs and put mustard in an empty egg. Once they tasted that they did not touch another egg!! Maybe if you could quickly put mustard on his poo it might put him off.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor you and poor Buddy. I hope this situation passes quickly for you both!
That poop eating is gross, we've been through that. We got supplements to add to the food which worked too, but pineapple would be better if it works for you seeing as its more natural!

Just like real children, they probably revert a little after being sick. My real kid used to act up, crave more attention and stop doing what she was told after being sick when she was younger. I'd imagine it won't take too long for Buddy to start acting like his old self again. He's still so young so this acting out may have been approaching even without the sickness!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all this solid advice. It always helps to have a calm outside perspective. I am going to grin and bare his behaviour until he has finished all his meds and the vet has given him the all clear. I have added probiotics and pineapple and Tabasco to the shopping list.

He had this morning's walk ON his lead which we both hated and I feel as if he did not get much of a work out. I am going to have to work on us enjoying "on leash walks" for a while.

When I was researching if a Golden was right for our family I will always remember my vet telling me that they are easy to train because all they want to do is to please you and to be loved. 

Buddy seems to have forgotten he is a Golden for the moment .. all he wants to do is his own thing even though he knows perfectly the rules and even if he know I am not impressed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds like teenage phase. Back to basics for awhile and you'll get through this.

As for poop eating, both my guys have done this. Nothing like a poop burp right in your face!!! Yuck!!! Duke grew out of it, charlie hasn't. The only thing that has worked is to pick it up immediately for me! If he's on deworming especially important bc he will keep re infecting himself! Hang in there. It will get better


----------



## West1134 (Nov 3, 2014)

I've been following along on this thread for a few days now. Just wanted to share our experience with our pup Kona who is now about 14 months old and hopefully give you some hope.

When he was younger he had the most sensitive stomach imaginable, and would eat anything he could get a hold of. This led to multiple vet visits a couple emergency vet visits, sick puppy with lots of vomiting, and days of diarrhea at times. It was miserable, and expensive! We spent a couple thousand in those first 6 months with him on vet bills before we wised up and got puppy insurance, and this was all after I worked on talking my wife into getting a dog for two years (she never had a dog before, and wasn't too interested in getting one at the time). 

Anyways, fast forward to now, and his stomach issues have pretty much gone away, and I credit that partly to him growing up and partly to the daily probiotic yogurt we add to his food, which has done wonders. We too are dealing with the teenage attitude phase, About a month ago, he started eating his poop again, out of nowhere, and biting on his leash when we tried to walk him places, he wouldn't listen at all, even though he knows the rules, he would just look at you like your stupid when you'd give him a command and he didn't feel like listening etc.

We have gone back to the basics on his training, and really focusing on making sure he has a very structured routine again vs this summer where we did lots of trips, took him camping, went to the river a lot, etc. etc. Its time to get back to a work/home life routine. We have started utilizing his crate once again as a time out when he chooses to be bitey, jump up, not listen etc. It really is amazing how a quick 1-2 minutes in the crate will clear his mind and snap him out of being a snot.

Its been a few weeks of really focusing on these items again, and we've seen him come back around to being a really well behaved pup. He is listening better, and way more fun to be around. I know we'll have more of these teenage attitude regressions as we move forward and he continues to grow, but I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel as he is really starting to show us how well behaved and trained he can be, even if its just glimmers right now, keep up the hard work and it will eventually come.

Good luck!!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

West1134 - I laughed out loud at the comments you made... "_he would just look at you like your stupid when you'd give him a command and he didn't feel like listening etc". _or the one _ "snap him out of being a snot_". Gosh I remember those days and you said described it to a T. 

_

_


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

West1134 said:


> I've been following along on this thread for a few days now. Just wanted to share our experience with our pup Kona who is now about 14 months old and hopefully give you some hope.
> 
> When he was younger he had the most sensitive stomach imaginable, and would eat anything he could get a hold of. This led to multiple vet visits a couple emergency vet visits, sick puppy with lots of vomiting, and days of diarrhea at times. It was miserable, and expensive! We spent a couple thousand in those first 6 months with him on vet bills before we wised up and got puppy insurance, and this was all after I worked on talking my wife into getting a dog for two years (she never had a dog before, and wasn't too interested in getting one at the time).
> 
> ...


Oh thank you for taking the time to share your story. It has indeed reassured me. It sounds so similar to what we are going through! We have always invested heavily in Buddys training and well being, attended obedience school regularly, had a trainer come to the house to show the children the dos and don'ts with him, he has tons of exercise and loads of love and was doing great up until these past few weeks. (We still had all the usual hick ups along the way but all to be expected)

I had a chat with the children last night about getting back in to a routine and we put an "exercise and play plan" in place for Buddy. The idea is I will go back to teaching him the basic commands and ensure his basic exercise needs are met, and the children will do all the fetch frisbee games stuff with him. 

So my eldest (18) set out for his walk this afternoon happily armed with a tennis ball, treats etc Buddy was hoping around excitedly his tail going 19 to the dozen all cute and playful. She came back 40 minutes later fuming. He had walked perfectly on his lead for the first 15 minutes, then come across a dead hedghog, lunged at it, tug of war ensued, he managed to slip his collar and then played the catch me if you can game refusing categorically to come back. When she finally got him back on the lead he decided to lay down and not move which is something he stopped doing 6 months ago. She said no amount of bribing or coaxing or throwing things would get him to move and she just had to sit down and ignore him until he got bored and decided to carry on. I just don't recognise his new bratty behaviour. Let's hope it is just a temporary result of a chaotic back to school, being unwell, and his teenage phase!

He had pineapple with his dinner tonight so Watch this space!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Hang in there. It does get better. Ginger went through her teenage rebellion where she would refuse to follow commands and did everything except roll her eyes at me (and she may have done that when my back was turned). I finally hired a private trainer until she started listening again. I used to say if she didn't work out as a dog maybe I could make her into a pillow. Folks thought I was kidding. ?

Now, at 2, she's much better behaved and very sweet. She definitely makes a better dog than a pillow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

It's really tough to tell how much of this is teenage bratty phase and how much of this is related to him not feeling well. Hoping the cortisone course is over because that can not only cause accidents, increased thirst, etc., it can also cause edginess, etc.

With my boys, a routine has always helped when things start to get out of hand. I use gates and kennels in my house. I've also worked on teaching "settle". I only use this command when the boys are getting really out of hand. And then I reward. 

Keep us posted. Hope Buddy feels better soon!
Jenn, Duke and Charlie


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You know that dreadful laughter when somebody slips on a banana peel? BuddyinFrance, your story got me going in exactly the same way. The thought of a teenage dog and a teenage walker and the resultant standoff left me with a fit of the giggles - and it isn't really funny! Aah, I remember those teenage doggy tantrums so well!
Courage!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I replied before reading all the thread so am rewriting it. Bless Buddy and you. Stand fast, it will get better. Teenage times and ill health are not a fun combination, we had it with Chester but stick with training and hopefully you will all come out the other side unscathed! Feel better soon lovely boy!


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

You mentioned that Buddy is on a diet. Could it be that he is hungry. I had a dog that I put on a diet and by cutting back on his food turned him into a terror. Maybe try feeding him extra food for a few days.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Lambeau0609 said:


> You mentioned that Buddy is on a diet. Could it be that he is hungry. I had a dog that I put on a diet and by cutting back on his food turned him into a terror. Maybe try feeding him extra food for a few days.


It is certainly something I have thought of. I have tried supplementing his food with green beans, other low calorie veg to try and fill him up. Something interesting to tell you... Buddy was always a normal weight... I always fed him Royal Canin which, unless I am wrong, is not available in the US. Then I saw lots of people here talking about akana (is that how you say it?) I ordered some on the internet at some expense. He loved it but even though I respected the recommended quantities he piled the weight on. I guess it was just too rich for him. (It was also a hot month of July and he was fairly inactive)


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

1oldparson said:


> Hang in there. It does get better. Ginger went through her teenage rebellion where she would refuse to follow commands and did everything except roll her eyes at me (and she may have done that when my back was turned). I finally hired a private trainer until she started listening again. I used to say if she didn't work out as a dog maybe I could make her into a pillow. Folks thought I was kidding. ?
> 
> Now, at 2, she's much better behaved and very sweet. She definitely makes a better dog than a pillow.


My daughter went through a phase of saying "Yeah, whatever" which drove me crackers. I can see Buddy is thinking the same thing !!!!


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I was always told the amounts on the packages are to high. I was told to use my judgement on feeding my dogs. Each dog needs different amount depending on there activities. Sounds like buddy might be hungry.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

*Leaving the dog with friends for a week etiquette?*

Hi everyone... quick update and a couple of questions. So first of all... isn't it amazing how our dogs "come good" after a bit more stimulation and a healthy dose of affection and patience. 

Buddy has finished all his meds.We are all getting in to our back to school and work routine. The family are all on board with his new exercise and play regime. He has pineapple with his food and Tabasco sprinkled on his poops. I have redoubled my efforts to love him and praise him with affection when he does well, despite his horrible poop eating and new bad attitude! And.... things are looking so much better.

His UTI and skin rashes are gone. We had our first off leash walk today since about a week. It went well. He grabbed the odd "deer or rabbit" poop treat but overall listened to the "off" command much more.

The pineapple/Tabasco combi has worked amazingly!!! I recommend it!!!!! He hasn't touched his poops for a few days. And he loves the pineapple!!

I have spent a lot of "quality time" with him and I am once again looking at him and thinking "my you are so adorable and handsome" rather than" oh you are such a terrible handful"! He is so much nicer to have around.

And today was a BIG day. First time ever he lifted his leg to pee!! ha ha ha. He has always squated. Then today he squated but then half way through lifted his leg, and it went up in the air because he was in the middle of the lawn, rather than against something. The children happened to be watching him ( we have never quite got out of the "oh you are doing a pee pee GOOOOD boy thing!) and were laughing their heads off.

Anyways.. to get to my question... I am leaving for the UK next week to settle my daughter into Uni. I will be gone a week. I am so over the moon because a "friend of a friend" has offered, quite spontaneously, to take Buddy for the week. I say I am over the moon because Buddy normally goes back to the breeder when I am away but it is far from ideal for lots of reasons. I am so thrilled more than anything because the guy is a kind and intelligent policeman who has extensive experience of handling police dogs, and he also has a beautiful Beaucheron who Buddy plays with sometimes ( they are a couple with 2 lovely children)

My question is.. do you have any advice for making this go smoothly? When I leave Buddy back at the breeders I know he just goes back in with the "pack" and, although he does not get as much affection as I like, he is always happy enough and can't do much damage or bother people. 

I don't want Buddy to turn into a problem or a burden for the people who are looking after him. They have invited us round the day before we go to get organised. Other than the obvious.. taking Buddy's food, favourite toys etc... Do you guys have any advice about how to ensure this will be a successful and pleasant experience for all concerned???

Regards to all of you


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So glad that Buddy is doing so much better! When I have anybody watching my boys (including when I board), I put together a list of relevant information - any meds they are on, food/amount they eat, special toys they can play with, no collars in the kennels, things to watch out for behavior wise, my emergency contact information, my back-up's emergency contact information, and the vet information. I also sign an authorization form so that my step-daughter can make medical decisions for their care while I am gone. I tend to be a little more detailed, but I do better knowing I have spelled out their care plan.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's so good to hear Buddy is doing well.
I can't offer you much advice about leaving him with a friend, other than the obvious - that it's rather like leaving your toddler at school for the first time, so make it as low-key as possible. Oh, also, my dogs have all had their own blanket, so that's always gone with them and I've been told they do seem to use them. Maybe it smells of home.
And thanks for the wonderful picture of Buddy learning the fine art of scenting the sun! Started my day off with a chuckle or two!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I'm a little worried because Buddy just lives in a "loved up snuggle environment" ... sleeps on the bed, has the kids fussing over him all the time.... and I think that the people taking care of him will be much more "pragmatic" (just a feeling). But I am guessing that the fact that he will be with another dog will make it less hard for him?


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

BuddyinFrance said:


> I'm a little worried because Buddy just lives in a "loved up snuggle environment" ... sleeps on the bed, has the kids fussing over him all the time.... and I think that the people taking care of him will be much more "pragmatic" (just a feeling). But I am guessing that the fact that he will be with another dog will make it less hard for him?


Goldens have the advantage of having more than one pack. Yes, may miss you now and then, but willn't be able to think about it when with friends to play with.  Dogs are adaptable, especially when something familiar to build off of. Like Pilgrim said, can be a blanket. Another I have heard is a sweaty shirt, but remember, may be used as a tug toy. :

Hope this helps and glad things getting back to normal, what ever is. : :wavey:


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I had thought you could put one of those Adaptil collars on him but then maybe any kind of collar is not a good idea.
Does he have a bed that he lies on (not yours!)? Maybe he could take that to their house if he cannot go on their bed. Also his own food bowl and food so there is no change.
Acana is rich (mine eat it) and Grit who is 80 kg only gets 2 cups a day (1 morning;1 evening). He is full grown now at nearly 4 years old. He gets it as a treat when he is good on walks but only 2 kibble at a time and they are very small.
I am glad Buddy is doing better and hope all goes well while you are away.
Enjoy your trip to the UK.


----------

